# Marblehead Aux. PD question?



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been trying to get a ahold someone who knows about the MAPD. I went there to get an application and saw a recruiemtn sign, desk officer didnt have any avaliable but gave me the Aux. PD sargents voicemail number. I have gone by there one other time but I guess he is a dispactcher and works different hours . I have left a few voice mails but no returned calls.

Can any one over there tell me whats going on? I would like to get on over there ( or anywhere  )
PM if you would like, thanks. 

Jesse


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Bump. 

I got an app. about the last week in August, dropped it off........never heard anything. That recruitment sign is still up. Whats going on over thier?


----------

